# Cool Cases & Covers for iphones & ipads!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

all photos © Piewacket

I discovered this cool site that allows you to make you own case for your iPhone, iPads and also a few other devices. I am waiting on my new iPhone 5 so I've been hunting! I found Casetagram which pulls from your instagram or facebook photos or you can upload pics... I have a whole post on it with more examples 
on my blog today: http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2012/10/12/kawaii-diy.html I ordered one but I like that you can design as many as you want and save them to your gallery.

I also feature my Kindle cover made with M-edge's diy option. I just got it and love it and you can also make these for iPads...


----------



## Kevin Fernandez (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi I recently took new iPhone and its amazing and i got Cool case for it. It looks perfect.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well my case has shipped (but not my phone !) so I'll let you know if it looks as good in person!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is the combo I finally settled on... the middle leather case is from this Etsy seller.....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Tomorrow will be a full month since I ordered that sleeve from an etsy seller and I still have not gotten it! Apparently she finally shipped this week... Originally she sent me a message that it was shipping on the 10/31 and when 10 days had passed and it hadn't come I emailed her. She finally responded 3 days later with a bunch of excuses... I hope it is worth the wait. Can't recommend a seller so irresponsible.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if finally came, exactly a month after ordering... and I think it is lovely! I am sad I could not give the seller, a better review on etsy.
After reading through other reviews this seems to be a chronic issue for them and I would not want to put others through the same frustration. 
Had they just spent an extra couple of bucks and sent my case priority mail after realizing they'd forgotten it, then at least that would have been something... A small jester that would have made up for a lot.

Not to brag but a blog post on the case might have brought them a 100 orders or more at this time of year... so that little investment of good will could have made them a $1000 or more!

I even struggled with if I should contact them or just voice it in feedback... I saw no real reason to contact them directly at this point... so I just left a neutral feedback (only the 2nd time ever with a seller on etsy) and this comment:
_"Lovely cover but took a full month to receive even though I had received a notice it was ready to ship over two weeks before it actually did. I had to contact seller to find out what happened. I received an "opps" response (3 days later) and a lot of excuses. I read through prior feedback and noticed this is common problem. I had planned to feature it on my blog but really can't now, too bad, it is a nice product and I love promoting etsy sellers."_

In other news, Gelaskins just added hard cases for iPhone 5s!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I got my Gelaskins hard case and I _love_ it! I did my own design, which I created in photoshop and uploaded as a single image. The reproduction of it is gorgeous, much better than Casetagram and cheaper.

I also just won on ebay this Orla Kiely wallet style case, I am really hoping fits with it. The other one I got, is a tight squeeze with this slightly bulkier case... paid less than the shipping alone would have cost me had I ordered it from the UK site! Not ava in the U.S. yet...


















If anyone is interested in this one, I can make a great deal!  It is in brand new condition... a slim hardcase fits fine... It is a pretty sleeve.


----------



## photoleonne (Jan 2, 2013)

Cuechick said:


> So, I got my Gelaskins hard case and I _love_ it! I did my own design, which I created in photoshop and uploaded as a single image. The reproduction of it is gorgeous, much better than Casetagram and cheaper.
> 
> I also just won on ebay this Orla Kiely wallet style case, I am really hoping fits with it. The other one I got, is a tight squeeze with this slightly bulkier case... paid less than the shipping alone would have cost me had I ordered it from the UK site! Not ava in the U.S. yet...
> 
> ...


I love this vintage style, stunning fashionable ladies


----------

